# بمناسبة عيد الام اروع هدية...



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

بمناسبة عيد الام اروع هدية...    






​ 
رجل في المطبخ يلازم زوجتك ويساعدها في التنظيف!! لا داعي للقلق والغيرة فقد يصبح هذا الرجل قريبا في كل مطبخ. فقد عرضت شركتان أميركيتان جيلا جديدا من "الروبوت" (الرجل الآلي) الذي باستطاعته مساعدة ربات المنازل على تنظيف المطبخ وتلميع أرضيته. وعرضت هذه الروبوت، التي تعمل بواسطة البطاريات في مقر شركة "ماكورميك بلايس" في شيكاغو ونظمت هذه الفعالية الجمعية الدولية للأدوات المنزلية.

يستطيع الروبوت تلميع أرضية المنزل!
ويستخدم الروبوت الذي أنتجته شركة "إيفوليوشن روبتكس" تقنية "جي بي أس" لدراسة أرضية المطبخ وتنظيفه وتلميعه في مرحلة أخرى. وقال المسؤول في الشركة مايك دولي إن الروبوت يرسم خريطة للغرفة في كل مرة يتم فيها تشغيلها، وأوضح أن الروبوت باستطاعته إزالة حتى القاذورات التي قد يتركها الكلب في المطبخ.

 وأضاف دولي أن الروبوت يستخدم خرقا جافة يمكن شراؤها ويبلغ سعرها حوالي 250 دولارا أميركيا. وأنتجت شركة أخرى وهي "روبوموب" روبوتا آخر على شكل كرة سوداء تتدحرج على الأرض لتنظيف أرضية المنازل والتقاط القاذورات والشعر الذي قد يتساقط فيها.

نيوز ويك..


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

وااااااااااااااو انا عايزه من ده هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا كليمو يا جميل

دايما اخبارك حصرية


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

عالم مصري يدخل "علم العناكب" في الكشف عن الجرائم!     ​ 




​ 



أجمعت الدوريات والمجلات العلمية الأمريكية الصادرة هذا العام أن العالم المصري الدكتور علي رسمي أستاذ الحشرات بالمركز القومي للبحوث نجح في تأسيس علم جديد يتعلق باستخدام العناكب في الطب الشرعي والكشف عن الجريمة. 

عالم مصري يدخل "علم العناكب" في الكشف عن الجرائم!

 يمكن من خلال تحليل العناكب الكشف
 عن أسباب الوفاة
وأشادت أحدث هذه المؤلفات بما أعلنه الدكتور علي رسمي في هذا الصدد وأفردت 50 صفحة في كتاب علمي عن علم العناكب واستخدامها في تحديد أسباب الوفاة فيما تناول المقال الرئيسي لمجلة "أكارينز" الأمريكية أحدث ما أعلنه العالم المصري فى هذا المجال في عددها الصادر هذا العام. 

ومن جانبه علق الدكتور علي رسمي اليوم على ما أبرزته الدوريات والمجلات العلمية الأمريكية، أنه يمكن من خلال تحليل العناكب الكشف عن أسباب الوفاة وتحديدها ما إذا كانت أسبابها تعود إلى تناول السموم أو جرعات زائدة من المخدرات، مشيرا إلى أن هذا العلم يستخدم كدليل نفي أو إثبات للجريمة على المتهم. 

وأضاف، أن هذه العناكب من الأنواع غير المرئية التي تحيا على جلد الإنسان بعد وفاته مباشرة وعن طريق تحليلها وبتتبع دورة حياتها يمكن معرفة تاريخ الوفاة وتحديد نوعها ومكان وقوعها وأسبابها، موضحا أن ذلك يتم من خلال إجراء فحص ميكروسكوبي لعينة من إفراز الغدد الدهنية للمتوفى والموجودة على جانبي منطقة الأنف أو من خلال فحص شعيرات رموش عينه.


مجلة "أكارينز"


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو ومعلو مات جديدة

تسلم ايدك


----------



## jojo_angelic (18 مارس 2010)

> الرجل الآلي) الذي باستطاعته مساعدة ربات المنازل على تنظيف المطبخ وتلميع أرضيته



كللــك ذوق أخي كليمـــو .


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2010)

*جامد موضوع الرجل الالى

ابعتهولى سنونوتى ههههههههههههههه

ثانكس على مجهودك الروعه​*


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2010)

حلو اوى موضوع العناكب دى ...دماغه عالية كتييير 
شكرا كليمو على المواضيع المفيدة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2010)

*جامده اوى*
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

روزي

الشكر لتشجيعك الدائم 

البر يارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

jojo_angelic

الكر الك اختي الكريمة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2010)

حلوووووووووووووو الموضوع وجذاب وانا بتمنى يكون عندي هيك روبوت يساعدني ويخفف عني اعباء العمل ولكن بالمقابل لا أحب يشجعني على الكسل هههههههههه لكنه ظريف 
شكراااااااااا" كليمو الفنان


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2010)

كوكى مش عارف اشكرك ازاي

نادر الموضوع من مواضيعي اللي مش بتكوني

حاضرة فيه

بركة الرب يسوع تكون معك دائما


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع والهديه الجميله لربه المنزل

الرب يبارككم


سؤال : مفيش هديه لينا ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 مارس 2010)

جميل موضوع الرجل الالى 

وانا فى انتظار واحد 

مرسى كليمو الرب يباركك ​


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

*اجيب لماما رجل ألى فى عيد الام !! ده احوش فى تمننه كام سنة ده ههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

*طريقة رائعة يا كليمو بتاعة العناكب
الف شكر يا زومل*


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

zezza

الشكر الك اختي الكريمة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

ماروووووووو

الشكر الك اخي 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

جووووووو

الكر الك اختي الكريمة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

*اخي النهيسى

كلنا على حسابك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## heroo_4_ever (20 مارس 2010)

كل سنة وكل أم طيبة ست الكل ست الحبايب يارب فرحخ كل أم فى عيدها وخليها من ولادها قريبة


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2010)

*الله حلو اوى الرجل الالى 
ياريت يكون فيه منه قريب هههههههه
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*صوفيا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*شكرا زميلة

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*heroo_4_ever


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2010)

*ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليك ولمعلوماتك القيمه
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2010)

*ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

